# Pilote Canon PIXMA IP 90 /OS 9 pas dispo



## cycloppe (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens d'acheter une imprimante portable *CANON PIXMA IP 90*.







J'ai 2 iBook: un premier tournant sous OS 10.4.3, et un second tournant sur OS 9.2.

*Sachant que CANON ne propose pas de pilote pour cette imprimante pour MAC OS 9, pensez-vous qu'il y est un moyen de la faire quand même fonctionner sur OS 9 ?*

La hotline CANON me dit que ce n'est pas possible, mais à votre avis, si j'installe le pilote d'une imprimante CANON similaire plus ancienne, est-ce que j'ai des chances que ça marche ?

Ou bien y'a-t-il d'après vous un autre moyen (pilote générique ou autre bidouille) ?


Merci pour vos réponses  .


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

cycloppe a dit:
			
		

> ...imprimante portable *CANON PIXMA IP 90*.
> ...
> J'ai 2 iBook: un premier tournant sous OS 10.4.3, et un second tournant sur OS 9.2.
> 
> ...


Canon a redéployé, l'année dernière [fin 2004] de nouveaux pilotes pour la nouvelle gamme Pixma ; en toute logique, ils ont utilisé toutes les ressources de Mac Os X et donc totalement délaissé os 9.

Compte tenu de l'historique des pilotes Canon pour os 9, cela doit être impossible de reprendre un pilote d'une ancienne gamme.

Les Pixma ne sont pas non plus reconnues par Gimp Print...


----------

